

Uber blocked in Italy - mstrem
http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/notizie/2015-05-26/il-tribunale-milano-blocca-servizio-uber-pop-tutta-italia-113200.shtml

======
olgeni
Of course it was. Let's do a couple of strikes too.

